# 9. Siedelsbrunner Bikemax MTB-Marathon und Treue Bonus



## alpionline (20. Dezember 2009)

Für alle Anmeldungen bis zum 31.12.09 gilt der Treue Bonus:
Kurzstrecke  10,- EUR
Mittel-u. Langstrecke 12,- EUR 
Marathon ohne Wertung 8,- EUR 
Die wichtigsten Parameter zur Veranstaltung:
Hart, Trails, Freunde ...
Der Trail-Marathon im Odenwald!


----------



## powderJO (22. Dezember 2009)

den termin und einen link zur veranstaltung hättest du eigentlich auch dazustellen können - würde es einfacher machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpionline (22. Dezember 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> den termin und einen link zur veranstaltung hättest du eigentlich auch dazustellen können - würde es einfacher machen



Ja, der Termin ist am 15./16.05.2010 und mehr Info´s gibt es über:
www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de


----------



## powderJO (22. Dezember 2009)

danke. verstehe ich das richtig, das an einem tag ein marathon OHNE wertung stattfindet und am zweiten der mit wertung oder ist das anders geplant? und besteht die langstrecke aus einer runde oder sind mehrere runden zu fahren...?


----------



## Heili (25. Dezember 2009)

Wie siehts denn mit dem schwierigkeitsgrad bei der kurzstrecke aus?
Sind die Trails sehr anspruchsvoll?


----------



## slatanic (25. Dezember 2009)

Die Trails in Siedelsbrunn sind der Hammer
auf kurz mittel u lang

freu freu


----------



## alpionline (25. Dezember 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> danke. verstehe ich das richtig, das an einem tag ein marathon OHNE wertung stattfindet und am zweiten der mit wertung oder ist das anders geplant? und besteht die langstrecke aus einer runde oder sind mehrere runden zu fahren...?



Man kann jetzt auch beim Marathon teilnehmen ohne das man in die Wertung aufgenommen wird. Ist für alle die erst mal rein schnuppern wollen und sich für die Streckenwahl während der Veranstaltung also beim
Wettkampf entscheiden wollen. Am Vortag findet eine Touristik Tour und ein Kinderrennen statt.


----------



## alpionline (25. Dezember 2009)

Heili schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit dem schwierigkeitsgrad bei der kurzstrecke aus?
> Sind die Trails sehr anspruchsvoll?




Die Streckenführung ist insgesamt technisch anspruchsvoll und deshalb auch sehr beliebt, weil keine Wildsau Autobahn!
Vergleichbares gibt´s nur einmal in der Pfalz (Neustadt a.W.) und einmal im Spessart (Wombach /Keiler-Bike) 

Come and FEEL THE TRAIL !


----------



## Heili (25. Dezember 2009)

Hört sich ja interessant an, was fürn Bike würdet ihr empfehlen? Ich werde warscheinlich nur eine Runde fahren.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Dezember 2009)

alpionline schrieb:


> Die Streckenführung ist insgesamt technisch anspruchsvoll und deshalb auch sehr beliebt, weil keine Wildsau Autobahn!
> Vergleichbares gibt´s nur einmal in der Pfalz (Neustadt a.W.) und einmal im Spessart (Wombach /Keiler-Bike)


Was nun? Keiler hat ein paar schöne Trails, aber nichts wirklich anspruchsvolles. Geht problemlos mit dem Hardtail. Neustadt ist da einige Hausnummern weiter und da würd ich sicher das Fully nehmen.


----------



## herr.gigs (26. Dezember 2009)

Hi ich bin dieses Jahr alle drei gefahren. Von der fahrtechnischen Schwierigkeit liegt Siedelsbrunn ca. genau zwischen Neustadt und Keiler. Nicht so derb wie in der Pfalz, aber ein geringerer Schotteranteil und höhere Trailanteil, als beim Keiler. Kann man locker mit dem HT fahren, ich zumindest  Das Rennen kann man nur empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## USB (26. Dezember 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393910&highlight=siedelsbrunn

Ist die Kurzstrecke da nicht die 50Km . Falls ja die Trails sind
auf jedenfall anspruchsvoll . Einen Skihang geht es auch hinunter ....

Oh,habe ich gerade gesehen....;-) 
Wie 25Km Strecke ist keine Ahnung aber wird sicher ein paar Streckenabschnitte der
50Km Runde haben .Sie starten ja auch zusammen.



Heili schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit dem schwierigkeitsgrad bei der kurzstrecke aus?
> Sind die Trails sehr anspruchsvoll?


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Januar 2010)

Oh, Ihr konkurriert mit Offenburg. Mutig! Komme auf alle Fälle, nachdem Offenburg immer teurer wird (v.a. mit diesen idiotischen Teilnehmertrikots, wer trägt sowas?) und die richtige Langstrecke ja nicht mehr dabei ist. Zudem kann ich dann länger schlafen! War letztes Jahr recht spaßig bei Euch.


----------



## sharky (2. Januar 2010)

hab ich was mit den augen oder gibt es auf der page noch keinen link zu infos für den marathon dieses jahr?


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Januar 2010)

http://www.tv02-handball.de/t3/mountainbike_marathon.html


----------



## Giuliano.B (2. Januar 2010)

Ich bin dabei auf der Mittelstrecke . Geil was es für eine Sachen hier in de rUmgebung gibt. Bin gerade am Rennkalender zusammenstellen


----------



## Heili (2. Januar 2010)

Kann man sich davor die Strecke mal ankugen? weil ich komm nich aus der gegend, würde mir davor mal gerne die strecke abfahrn, weiß aber ja nicht wo das ist 
oder kann man auch ohne die Strecke vorher besichtigt zu haben mit fahrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpionline (2. Januar 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Kann man sich davor die Strecke mal ankugen? weil ich komm nich aus der gegend, würde mir davor mal gerne die strecke abfahrn, weiß aber ja nicht wo das ist
> oder kann man auch ohne die Strecke vorher besichtigt zu haben mit fahrn?



Der Termin für die Streckenbesichtigung ist ca. 2 Wochen vor der Veranstaltung geplant. Der genaue Termin wird spätestens im Februar auf der Internetseite (www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de) bekannt gegeben. Eine Anmeldung für das Warm-Up ist zu empfehlen, da begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl!


----------



## alpionline (2. Januar 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Kann man sich davor die Strecke mal ankugen? weil ich komm nich aus der gegend, würde mir davor mal gerne die strecke abfahrn, weiß aber ja nicht wo das ist
> oder kann man auch ohne die Strecke vorher besichtigt zu haben mit fahrn?




Eine Streckenbesichtigung ist schon empfehlenswert, da der eine oder andere sich danach schon für die Mittel anstatt Langstrecke entschieden haben.


----------



## Heili (2. Januar 2010)

Hatte sowieso vor Kurzstrecke zu nehmen, da ich noch nich so lange Renen fahre ;-)
ein Full-face helm braucht man nicht oder?


----------



## alpionline (2. Januar 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> Hatte sowieso vor Kurzstrecke zu nehmen, da ich noch nich so lange Renen fahre ;-)
> ein Full-face helm braucht man nicht oder?



No Risk - No Fun


----------



## Heili (2. Januar 2010)

Hab jetzt eigentlich auf konstruktive Antworten gehofft^^.
Nachdem ich aber Bilder gesehn hab werd ich wohl nen CC-Helm anziehen


----------



## Giuliano.B (3. Januar 2010)

Ach Quatsch. Beim XC-Marathon braucht man doch keinen XC Helm


----------



## sharky (4. Januar 2010)

Heili schrieb:


> ein Full-face helm braucht man nicht oder?



ach was. ich fahr mit ner schildmütze 



so, auch angemeldet. langstrecke. ich bin ja gespannt...


----------



## sharky (6. Januar 2010)

wie funktioniert das denn dort mit den anmelde-emails? ich hab noch keine bekommen?! machen die vereinsleute das manuell? dann würde sich das erklären. kenne es von anderen veranstaltungen, dass es schneller geht


----------



## alpionline (12. Januar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> wie funktioniert das denn dort mit den anmelde-emails? ich hab noch keine bekommen?! machen die vereinsleute das manuell? dann würde sich das erklären. kenne es von anderen veranstaltungen, dass es schneller geht



Es gibt eine Anmeldeliste auf der Homepage unter Anmeldungen, diese wird regelmäßig aktualisiert! Hier kann man nachschauen ob alles geklappt hat.
Eine autom. Bestätigung gibt es leider noch nicht.


----------



## alpionline (17. Januar 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> wie funktioniert das denn dort mit den anmelde-emails? ich hab noch keine bekommen?! machen die vereinsleute das manuell? dann würde sich das erklären. kenne es von anderen veranstaltungen, dass es schneller geht




Eine autom. Meldestätigung gibt es noch nicht, Du kannst aber in der Anmeldeliste nachschauen. Die wird regelmäßig aktualisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alpionline (17. Januar 2010)

Unter den ersten 350 Anneldungen findet auch eine Sonderverlosung mit Hochwertigen Preisen statt!


----------



## klaus_winstel (6. Mai 2010)

Hm, hört sich so an als ob ich die Starrgabel wieder aus dem Rad ausbauen sollte - aber für einen schönen Marathon mit vielen Trails mach ich das gern.

Mal sehen obs klappt, aber die Beschreibung (Schwierigkeit zwischen Keiler und Neustadt) hört sich doch schon mal ganz gut an!


----------



## fritzbox (7. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Hm, hört sich so an als ob ich die Starrgabel wieder aus dem Rad ausbauen sollte - aber für einen schönen Marathon mit vielen Trails mach ich das gern.
> 
> Mal sehen obs klappt, aber die Beschreibung (Schwierigkeit zwischen Keiler und Neustadt) hört sich doch schon mal ganz gut an!



Ich war da mal vor ein paar Jahren ,der Kurs ist schon speziell.

Mal schauen vielleicht stehe ich auch am Start warte aber erst mal das Wetter ab


----------



## Blauer Sauser (7. Mai 2010)

Ich bin dabei. Wird meine Saisoneröffnung sein.

Bin schon mal gespannt auf die Strecke. Ich steh auf Neustadt und Wombach. Da ist mir die Zeit auch nicht sooooooo wichtig. Lieber Spass auf den Trails


----------



## USB (7. Mai 2010)

Die Strecke ist super ! 



Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Wird meine Saisoneröffnung sein.
> 
> Bin schon mal gespannt auf die Strecke. Ich steh auf Neustadt und Wombach. Da ist mir die Zeit auch nicht sooooooo wichtig. Lieber Spass auf den Trails


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2010)

USB schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist super !



Und wie sieht sie nach all den Regenfällen der letzten Zeit aus? Hält die das aus, oder gibt das zwangsläufig ne Schlammschlacht? Wäre echt schade, so wie das alles beschrieben wird, würde ich sie echt gern mal fahren!


----------



## slatanic (10. Mai 2010)

die Streckenverhältnisse kannst du mit der Strecke 
vom MOSCA Festival vergleichen 
wenn es halt die ganze Woche schüttet  dann werden Teile schon schlammig sein
und schön viel nasse Wurzeln wird es auch geben 

aber no risk no fun 

im Gegensatz zu Neustadt ist alles Fahrbar
teils schwer aber machbar


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2010)

slatanic schrieb:


> die Streckenverhältnisse kannst du mit der Strecke
> vom MOSCA Festival vergleichen
> wenn es halt die ganze Woche schüttet  dann werden Teile schon schlammig sein
> und schön viel nasse Wurzeln wird es auch geben
> ...



Naja, das ist zwar etwas dreckig aber ging eigentlich noch, solange das nicht viel schlimmer wird als in Waldkatzenbach ist es OK! Dh. vorn auf jeden Fall was mit Stollen, hinten schaun wir mal. Naja, Neustadt ist  (bei Trockenheit) auch fast komplett fahrbar, nur die eine oder andere Spitzkehre will nicht so richtig


----------



## Konaschaf (10. Mai 2010)

Na kommt schon  - so schlimm wirds net...hab mich eben auch gemeldet.
Mal wieder einer der bescheuerten Downhiller die in die falsche Richtung fahren - Bergauf ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Mai 2010)

slatanic schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zu Neustadt ist alles Fahrbar



ist in Neustadt was nicht fahrbar? *


Siedelsbrunn: absolut top, das Gesamtpaket stimmt einfach. Sehr  sympathische Veranstaltung bei netter Strecke. 



(* o.k. ist quasi mein Hausberg)


----------



## slatanic (11. Mai 2010)

Stimmt passt alles
Bergab sind beide toll
und machen richtig fun 

@ Stefan ma schauen ob de an mir vorbei kommst 

nur in Neustadt mußte ich letztes Jahr bergauf mal absteigen an den Stufen 
war aber auch mein erstes in Neustadt dieses Jahr passiert das net mehr


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (11. Mai 2010)

Bin ja sehr gespannt, wie das wird. Den Keiler fand ich fahrtechnisch zwar schön, aber wirklich einfach, wogegen ich Neustadt an vielen Stellen als sehr schwer empfinde. Da ist dazwischen ein weites Spektrum.


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Mai 2010)

In Siedelsbrunn bin ich mehrmals mitgefahren und daher noch einige Erläuterungen für Leute, die sich nicht überraschen lassen wollen 

Eine detailierte Streckenbeschreibung findet ihr hier:

http://www.tv02-handball.de/t3/mountainbike_marathonrennen_2010.html

Hier sieht man auch, aus welchen Abschnitten sich Mittel- und Langstrecke zusammen setzt. Es wird viel auf ruppigen Waldwegengefahren, dazu einige schöne Trails. Zwischendurch, lässt sich nicht vermeiden, sind auch flache Abschnitte drin. Der Boden ist dort leider nicht so saugfähig wie in der Pfalz, sprich nach viel Regen steht da noch das Wasser.

Vom Preis- Leistungsverhältnis für mich immer noch der beste Marathon! 

Es wird jedes Jahr bemängelt, das die Streckenausschilderung nicht gut ist. Aber wer beim Radln nicht ständig seine Pracht- Oberschenkel bewundert sondern auf die Strecke schaut, sollte sich eigentlich nicht verfahren. Die Strecke biegt schon ab und zu mal spontan ab, insofern nicht blind dem Vordermann nachfahren sondern mit nach Wegzeichen schauen. Ich hab mich da noch nie verfahren.

Ok, viel Spass, vielleicht bin ich auch am Start!


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Mai 2010)

Hm, das Wetter macht mir Kummer, das könnte ne schöne Schlammschlacht geben, wenns so weiter regnet! Reifen muss man auch nochmal überdenken


----------



## Blauer Sauser (12. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub, ich lasse meine Fat Alberts drauf
Naja, vielleicht hinten nen RoRo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo.wa (12. Mai 2010)

achwas hinten und vorne raceking, rumrutschen tut man bei schlamm eh...


----------



## klaus_winstel (12. Mai 2010)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich lasse meine Fat Alberts drauf
> Naja, vielleicht hinten nen RoRo.



Wir wollen jetzt nicht übertreiben, das ist kein Downhill! 
Aber den Mountain King vorn hab ich jetzt schon montiert, Rocket Ron ist mir bei den Bedingungen doch etwas zu "kurzstollig"


----------



## slatanic (13. Mai 2010)

vorne Nobby hinten Ron
auf den nassen Wurzeln hat eh keiner Grip


----------



## Mister P. (13. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich war gestern in der Nähe im Wald unterwegs, und hab´ auf 40km kein extremes Schlammloch gefunden. Ich denke NN/RaRa geht auch problemlos. Vorausgesetzt es regnet in den nächsten Tagen nicht zu viel.
Einzig die beiden steilen Anstiege durch die Hohlwege werden anspruchsvoll.


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Mai 2010)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war gestern in der Nähe im Wald unterwegs, und hab´ auf 40km kein extremes Schlammloch gefunden. Ich denke NN/RaRa geht auch problemlos. Vorausgesetzt es regnet in den nächsten Tagen nicht zu viel.
> Einzig die beiden steilen Anstiege durch die Hohlwege werden anspruchsvoll.



Hab ich jetzt umsonst den Vorderreifen gewechselt?


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Wir wollen jetzt nicht übertreiben, das ist kein Downhill!



Aber Klaus, du willst doch nicht etwa Fat Albert als DH- Reifen bezeichnen?  Typisch CC-ler, alle Schlappen über 2.1 sind DH- Schlappen....  

Ansonsten gilt: Schlamm ist keine Schande, sondern eine Auszeichnung!


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Mai 2010)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> Aber Klaus, du willst doch nicht etwa Fat Albert als DH- Reifen bezeichnen?  Typisch CC-ler, alle Schlappen über 2.1 sind DH- Schlappen....
> 
> Ansonsten gilt: Schlamm ist keine Schande, sondern eine Auszeichnung!



Nun ja, der Dicke Albert mag ja in wirklich üblem Gelände ganz gut sein, aber für einen Marathon ist er doch fast ein bischen zu heftig - oder?
2,25er Reifen sind schon OK, aber dann schon die etwas "schnelleren" Modelle .

Naja, Schlamm ist OK solange ich ihn nicht in den Augen habe!


----------



## HeavyBiker (14. Mai 2010)

werde vieleicht auch kurzfristig dabei sein 
is ja net weit von mir zuhause weg (50km) mir stellt sich nur eine frage nehm ich das 100er ht mit oder das 140er fully? was meint ihr?


----------



## slatanic (14. Mai 2010)

HADDAIL


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. Mai 2010)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> werde vieleicht auch kurzfristig dabei sein
> is ja net weit von mir zuhause weg (50km) mir stellt sich nur eine frage nehm ich das 100er ht mit oder das 140er fully? was meint ihr?



Kommt drauf an, ob Du schnell sein willst, oder rein auf Spaß aus bist! Mit dem HT biste vmtl. schneller, ich fahr eigentlich in allen Rennen das HT. Aber Fully ist halt spaßiger grad in den Trails, aber ich denke bei so gut wie allen Stecken die ich kenne biste auf dem Fully etwas langsamer, das Mehrgewicht spürst Du halt am Berg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Mai 2010)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> aber ich denke bei so gut wie allen Stecken die ich kenne biste auf dem Fully etwas langsamer



Fährst Du die immer zweimal, oder woher weißt Du das ?

Bin selber überzeugter Fully-Fahrer auf der Langstrecke 

(aber ein 140er würde ich mir wohl nicht wirklich antun, wobei das ja immer von den eigenen Ambitionen und Möglichkeiten abhängt)


----------



## Blauer Sauser (15. Mai 2010)

Hab momentan nur Fully,
mit 140mm Federweg,
grad Rocket Rons montiert,
wiegt damit nur noch 10,1kg,
will Spaß haben,
ergo bleibt mir eh nichts anderes übrig

(Könnte das HT meiner Freundin nehmen, allerdings hab ich beim letzten Ausflug mit dem Bike ne kleine Delle hinterlassen. Da meinte sie dann, ich sollte das nächste mal mein Bike schrotten bevor ich jemals wieder mit ihrem fahre)


----------



## USB (15. Mai 2010)

Genau , sehen morgen an START 



slatanic schrieb:


> HADDAIL


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. Mai 2010)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Fährst Du die immer zweimal, oder woher weißt Du das ?
> 
> Bin selber überzeugter Fully-Fahrer auf der Langstrecke
> 
> (aber ein 140er würde ich mir wohl nicht wirklich antun, wobei das ja immer von den eigenen Ambitionen und Möglichkeiten abhängt)




Ne, aber ich hab 'n Fully und 'n Hardtail, und ich seh ja was bei den Hausrunden so rauskommt und die sind auch ziemlich Traillastig. Mehr Spaß macht das mit dem Fully schon, aber wirklich schneller bin ich nur bergab wenns richtig übel schlägt oder auf richtig derben Wurzeltrails bergauf - sonst ist das Hardtail einfach schneller und dies beiden Teile machen einfach zu wenig Strecke bei den Marathons aus. Wenn Du dann das Pech hast an den schweren Stellen auf andere Fahrer aufzulaufen haste gar keine Vorteil mehr.

Ich mag das Fully eigentlich auch, aber meines Erachtens ist man doch (fast) immer etwas langsamer, das Gewicht macht sich halt am Berg doch bemerkbar...

Werde morgen wohl doch nicht fahren, die Nase läuft und der Hals kratzt, das ist nicht grad optimal um Rennen zu fahren, ich befürchte eine der letzten Fahrten bei Nässe und nicht allzuhohen Temperaturen war nicht ganz so glücklich...


----------



## USB (15. Mai 2010)

...hm hoffe diese Fragen wurde noch nicht gestellt .... 

1.Welche Reifen sollte man fahren ?
2.Welchen Luftdruck 3 oder 4 Bar ?
3. Habe gehört der Furius Fred soll schnell sein, richtige Wahl für morgen ?
4 . Fahrt Ihr kurz oder Lang . 
5 . Überschuhe ja oder nein 
6 . Welche Verpflegung ist die Richtige ? 
7. Gibt es Flaschen an der Strecke ? 
zu 8 noch eine alles entscheidente Frage FULLY oder HARTAIL , habe aber
nur ein Bonanzarad 

" Bitte helft mich " ich bin Narumol 

So, Mädels & Männer schlaft gut bis morgen früh


----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Mai 2010)

Werder Bremen Fan, oder?


----------



## herr.gigs (17. Mai 2010)

Mein Fazit: Geile Strecke (technisch, gut ausgeschildert und guter Zustand) deshalb fahr ich auch nä. Jahr wieder mit. Aber die Orga...: nur 2 Leute morgens für die Voranmeldungen einzuteilen war zu wenig, wenn man sich die Schlange angeschaut hat. Und wenn man sich zum Becher reichen hinter den Tisch stellt, hat auch kein Fahrer was davon (bin aber nicht verdurstet) Preis-/Leistungsmäßig immer noch Top, aber verbessern kann man noch Einiges. Mal sehen was der Fotodienst zaubert!


----------



## dib (17. Mai 2010)

An sich eine wirklich tolle Strecke aaaber .......

Den Massenstart steil Bergab durch den verwinkelten Ort der mit parkenden Autos gepflastert ist zu jagen ist schon haarig. 
Da haben sich bei einigen "Racern" Szenen zugetragen bei denen man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann!
Kein Preisgeld der Welt kann hoch genug sein sich die Knochen kaputt fahren zu lassen! 

Ansonsten kann ich da eigentlich nur loben, so viel Engagement und Liebenswürdigkeit bei der Orga und allen Helfern ist schon klasse! 
Die Strecke an sich war auch sehr schön wenn auch Technisch nicht so Anspruchsvoll wie z.B. bei den Gäsböcken. 

Alles in allem, es hat sich gelohnt und nächstes Jahr ist gebucht.


----------



## Otzi (17. Mai 2010)

kann mich dem Lob und Tadel voll und ganz anschließen. 

Zur Ergänzung noch: Warum muß man eigentlich jedes Jahr die Altersklassen ändern und warum muss man eine Siegerehrung (für die Langstrecke) so zeitig machen? Für die Langstrecke gab es noch nicht einmal ausgehängte Ergebnisse und viele Plazierte waren noch nicht da (einschließlich mir)...
Ich möchte zwar auch zeitig heim, aber Zeit zum Ausfahren und Duschen sollte doch bleiben...

Gruß Otzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Mai 2010)

prinzipiell wieder toll gewesen, aber warum kann man Lang, Mittel und Touristik am Start nicht zumindest in Blöcken aufstellen? Dann hätte man wenigstens einigermaßen gerechtere Startbedingungen innerhalb eines Wettbewerbes.
Da ich Ewigkeiten an dEr Startnummernausgabe gewartet habe, blieb mir nur noch ein Platz in der letzten Startreihe. Um mich vorne irgendwie reinzudrängeln bin ich dann auch zu wenig Arschl***-mäßig unterwegs. Durch die Ortsdurchfahrt hat man dann auch wirklich keine Chance vorzukommen, selbst wenn man mehr Arschl***-mäßig untwegs wäre. Da das Rennen ja recht kurz ist, ist es eigentlich schade, wenn es schon auf den ersten km entschieden wird.


----------



## Verneracer (17. Mai 2010)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen:

Die Crew vom TV Siedlsbrunn macht immer einen super Job und die Strecke ist perfekt. Sehr gut gefallen hat mir die neue Streckenführung im Zielbereich mit dem kleinen Absatz vor dem Zieltor.

Ich würde einen Start in Blöcken nach Streckenlänge ( Lang, Mittel, Kurz) im Abstand von wenigstens 3-5 Minuten auch besser finden.

Ich war im hinteren Drittel des Startfeldes-und auch hier haben sich sehr unschöne Szenen bei der schnellen Abfahrt ins Dorf im Bereich mit den geparkten Autos abgespielt. Hier konnten Stürze und Unfälle mit geparkten Pkw nur knapp vermieden werden.

Wenn man in Blöcken starten würde könnte man auch gleich in den Wald (bergauf)  auf die Forstautobahn, damit sich das Feld vor dem ersten engen Trail etwas entzerrt.

Ich komme auf jeden Fall wieder.

Verneracer


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Mai 2010)

Ergebnisse sind online

bin 2. in meiner Altersklasse auf der Langen geworden, wenn ich das gewußt hätte. Mmmm ... und das trotz letzter Reihe am Start, irgendwie doppelt ärgerlich


----------



## dib (18. Mai 2010)

Jetzt wo ich die Ergebnisse mal richtig studiert habe könnte ich heulen das ich mich kurzfristig doch für die Langstrecke entschieden habe....
Auf der Mitteldistanz hätte ich sogar ein passables Ergebnis eingefahren aber auf den letzten 25Km hab ich mich mit diversen Krämpfen rumgeschlagen was sich dann mit Platz 45 in meiner Altersklasse niedergeschlagen hat.
Oder hat´s doch daran gelegen weil ich sämtliche Vp´s leergefressen hab?
Egal, ich feu mich schon auf die Bilder.


----------



## dib (19. Mai 2010)

Die Bilder sind da!


----------



## klixx (25. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand einen GPS-Track für die diesjährige Mittelstrecke? Bin am Samstag in der Ecke und würde die Strecke gern mal wieder fahren. War 2008 dabei, konnte letztes und dieses Jahr aber leider nicht.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Mai 2010)

rechts auf der Seite: http://www.tv02-handball.de/t3/mountainbike_marathonrennen_2010.html


----------



## klixx (25. Mai 2010)

Top! Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann kanns ja losgehen


----------

